# Need Help Identify Earth Stove Insert



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what model of Earth Stove this fireplace is and estimated value?  Looks to be in good shape; all fire brick still there, no warping.  It has outside air intakes on both sides and a relatively small fire box (its zero clearance) for such a hunk of metal.  I'm trying to determine if its worth picking up for and installing.  Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2021)

Probably not much more than scrap value, but you never know. Try asking $200, OBO.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

Any idea of the model?


----------



## begreen (Sep 15, 2021)

No, this is the first time I have seen one in ZC fireplace form.


----------



## john26 (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks like an Earth stove insert stuffed into a zero clearance fire place .  I personally would not want it,  I would look for a Buck 51 or 74 with a zero clearance cabinet if you are looking for used.   Here is an earth stove insert that has been for sale for months  for $450  if that helps .




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

It looks like a 2800 ht stuffed into a builders box prefab fireplace


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

john26 said:


> Looks like an Earth stove insert stuffed into a zero clearance fire place .  I personally would not want it,  I would look for a Buck 51 or 74 with a zero clearance cabinet if you are looking for used.   Here is an earth stove insert that has been for sale for months  for $450  if that helps .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I can pick this one up for probably $200, and that includes 11 ft of triple walled pipe.  Its in good shape.  I don't really need the ZC as its a "new" install.  Just trying to decide between installing the Hurricane wood stove I have or doing an insert, which will allow me to put the TV above it (room limitations) as well as probably look a bit nicer.  Do you think its a 4000 or a 2800 - or how would I tell (measurements).  This is for secondary heat.


----------



## john26 (Sep 15, 2021)

Do you have an existing masonry fireplace?  I would recommend something more modern especially if you plan on heating with it around the clock.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> It looks like a 2800 ht stuffed into a builders box prefab fireplace


Could it be a 4000?  Its about 42" wide in front and 36" deep - that would include the ZC box.  I couldn't find any kind o manufacturers plate on it, which makes sense now if it was put in a ZC box.


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> Thanks - I can pick this one up for probably $200, and that includes 11 ft of triple walled pipe.  Its in good shape.  I don't really need the ZC as its a "new" install.  Just trying to decide between installing the Hurricane wood stove I have or doing an insert, which will allow me to put the TV above it (room limitations) as well as probably look a bit nicer.  Do you think its a 4000 or a 2800 - or how would I tell (measurements).  This is for secondary heat.


Where will you be installing this?   And that triple wall pipe probably isn't suitable for venting a stove through.  It is probably low temp pipe for the fireplace


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> Where will you be installing this?   And that triple wall pipe probably isn't suitable for venting a stove through.  It is probably low temp pipe for the fireplace


My plan is a corner of my LR -    Essentially building a  surround using wood, covering it with and running all triple insulated pipe through the attic and out.   I will plaster & rock over the Durarock.  Already on a concrete floor and actually my whole house is build from ICF.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> Where will you be installing this?   And that triple wall pipe probably isn't suitable for venting a stove through.  It is probably low temp pipe for the fireplace


The insert has been installed for a number of years and used with that pipe.  How would I tell if its low temp pipe - its galvanized.  I've installed about 3 wood stoves in houses, and all my insulated pipe was shiny - Duravent I think


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> My plan is a corner of my LR -    Essentially building a  surround using wood, covering it with and running all triple insulated pipe through the attic and out.   I will plaster & rock over the Durarock.  Already on a concrete floor and actually my whole house is build from ICF.


You cannot do that.   An insert needs to be placed in a code compliant fireplace.

What you would need for that is a zero clearance fireplace.


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> The insert has been installed for a number of years and used with that pipe.  How would I tell if its low temp pipe - its galvanized.  I've installed about 3 wood stoves in houses, and all my insulated pipe was shiny - Duravent I think


You would have to look at the label.  It would say it is listed to ul 103 ht if it is high temp pipe.


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

It is possible that earthstove made a zero clearance cabinet for the insert.  But I couldn't find anything referencing it.   You would really have to inspect the unit.  Find any and all ul labels see how the inserts exhaust is hooked into the fireplace etc to find out if this is safe to use.  But I am very doubtful


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> It is possible that earthstove made a zero clearance cabinet for the insert.  But I couldn't find anything referencing it.   You would really have to inspect the unit.  Find any and all ul labels see how the inserts exhaust is hooked into the fireplace etc to find out if this is safe to use.  But I am very doubtful


Interesting.  I gather that the previous install was what I was thinking of doing - they just built a surround out of non combustibles with adequate clearance - not saying it was to current code.  Seems it just a case of clearances and materials.  Maybe I'm oversimplifying but I grew up with wood stoves and that's how we dealt with installs.


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> Interesting.  I gather that the previous install was what I was thinking of doing - they just built a surround out of non combustibles with adequate clearance - not saying it was to current code.  Seems it just a case of clearances and materials.  Maybe I'm oversimplifying but I grew up with wood stoves and that's how we dealt with installs.


But clearances to combustibles for an insert that is not in a proper fireplace is 36" all around.   You said you didn't need the zc because it was a new install implying you intended to simply gram around the insert itself.  Is that the case?


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> But clearances to combustibles for an insert that is not in a proper fireplace is 36" all around.   You said you didn't need the zc because it was a new install implying you intended to simply gram around the insert itself.  Is that the case?


I would frame, and then cover that frame with 5/8 inch cement board .


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> I would frame, and then cover that frame with 5/8 inch cement board .


That is absolutely not safe at all.   Simply putting a layer of cement board in between a stove and framing will do nothing.   You would need a layer of firebrick and then a layer of standard brick.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> That is absolutely not safe at all.   Simply putting a layer of cement board in between a stove and framing will do nothing.   You would need a layer of firebrick and then a layer of standard brick.


I am assuming it is the heat that is of concern.  i think I'll just go with my Hurricane wood stove - seems much easier.  I don't see much for used ZC inserts around here for sale.  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> That is absolutely not safe at all.   Simply putting a layer of cement board in between a stove and framing will do nothing.   You would need a layer of firebrick and then a layer of standard brick.


Its interesting; I currently have a Napoleon wood stove in the cabin.  It just has a metal jacket around it - just a couple inches of space - and of course we set it away from the wall.  I don't remember the recommended clearances for it when we installed it, but certainly not 36 inches .  I guess just the air flow saves it


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> Its interesting; I currently have a Napoleon wood stove in the cabin.  It just has a metal jacket around it - just a couple inches of space - and of course we set it away from the wall.  I don't remember the recommended clearances for it when we installed it, but certainly not 36 inches .  I guess just the air flow saves it


The Napoleon probably had much lower clearance requirements.  An insert is meant to be installed inside a fireplace without doing that it is an unlisted appliance and therefore needs 36".


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> I am assuming it is the heat that is of concern.  i think I'll just go with my Hurricane wood stove - seems much easier.  I don't see much for used ZC inserts around here for sale.  Thanks for all your help.


You can't build in a hurricane stove either.   I believe they are unlisted.  Which means 36" unless you do proper ventilated heat Shields.


----------



## Sauciechick (Sep 15, 2021)

bholler said:


> You can't build in a hurricane stove either.   I believe they are unlisted.  Which means 36" unless you do proper ventilated heat Shields.


Oh I won't build it in; thanks again.  I learned a lot!


----------



## john26 (Sep 15, 2021)

Sauciechick said:


> i think I'll just go with my Hurricane wood stove - seems much easier. I don't see much for used ZC inserts around here for sale. Thanks for all your help.


I look everyday at used stoves, inserts and fireplaces I have seen very few ZC's  for sale.  Not sure what area you are in  here is one in Missouri. 




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## bholler (Sep 15, 2021)

john26 said:


> I look everyday at used stoves, inserts and fireplaces I have seen very few ZC's  for sale.  Not sure what area you are in  here is one in Missouri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good ones typically don't get removed untill they are no longer useable.   I do see cheap builders boxes for sale from time to time used but who wants one of them?


----------



## begreen (Sep 17, 2021)

What state is this in? This would be illegal to install in WA or OR state. Same for any pre-EPA stove.


----------



## Dolphus Raymond (Dec 7, 2021)

This appears to be an Earth Stove BV 4000c.  I have had one for over 20 years and have been very pleased in that during that time, I have only had to replace the blower and also the cat (I'm on my third cat.)


----------

